# Want to change tire size on a 330i



## olejnicak (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a 2001 330i with style 73, 17"x7"wheels. The tires I have now are 205 50/17. how much wider of a tire can I put on these rims?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Tire manufacturers specify the allowed wheel width for each size tire by type. Generally, though, I think a 7-inch wide rim will take a 225/45R-17 tires, which will keep your speedometer and odometer about as accurate. Optimally, a 7.5- or 8-inch wide wheel would be better, but you should be OK.

More choices of tires in 225/45R-17, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Correct, 225/45R17 is a pretty common upgrade for the OE 7" wide wheels. Works well with no problem.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------

